# Is the Browning A-5 the Classic Southern Gun



## ruff hunter (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wandering what everybody thought on this topic...I love them, but would like other's thoughts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2011)

Model 12 Winchester, maybe? LC Smith?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends, which social class are we talking about?


----------



## ROAM (Dec 6, 2011)

not sure as compared to the others mentioned....but I sure would like to have one someday.  It epitomizes the traditional shotgun in my mind, probably because so many in previous generations have loved them.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 6, 2011)

I would think maybe something like a JC Higgins side by side for shotguns and then either Winchester or Marlin 30-30 for rifle.


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep nothing says classic southern like a side by side!


----------



## Sam H (Dec 6, 2011)

Boy did you open up a can of worms....BUT...Just to set the record STRAIGHT...20ga Fox sxs.....or 16ga or 12ga...as long as its a sxs


----------



## Nimrod71 (Dec 6, 2011)

In my area the Browning was the Gun.  Yes there were many others used, I started with a Stevens 20 ga. single shot.  But the Browning was what all the big men used, the doctors, vets, big land owners, you know the money people.  Have you heard the name Sweet 16, where do you think that came from.  I would love to have an A5 20ga.  I have a Sweet 16 and the name fits.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are talking semi-autos then def. yes. Ole Remington 1100 which I thought someone would throw in is not even in the same league. There is a reason the production life was long lived for the venerable A5. Have two Sweets and a 20 all Belgium guns. As for two shot hinge actions guns, there is alot to talk about and a whole different category.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 6, 2011)

I got a 12 gauge Remington with a Browning Pat. made in 1907.  Still shoots good.

Also so have a A5 12 gauge Browning made in 1929 that was used by my son pheasant hunting this year.  Worked perfect with today's modern shells.

They are great gun's, just don't know if they are THE classic gun.


----------



## ruff hunter (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wandering what you meant by social class, Nitram4891?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 6, 2011)

Interesting comment:
#2 selling autoloader A5
#1 selling autoloader remington 1100
Source: Wikipedia

That being said, I knew there was a relationship, but only after doing some research, my dads savage, sans humpback, is a very close relation to the A5.

Nice to know a little more of the history. 



Beagle Stace said:


> If you are talking semi-autos then def. yes. Ole Remington 1100 which I thought someone would throw in is not even in the same league. There is a reason the production life was long lived for the venerable A5. Have two Sweets and a 20 all Belgium guns. As for two shot hinge actions guns, there is alot to talk about and a whole different category.


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 7, 2011)

One of the landowners I manage and guide for hunts with the A-5 in 12 ga. and is looking for an A-5 in a 20 ga.  26" barrel.  If anyone knows of one in very good shape for sale, please let me know. As per social class...he can afford anything he wants....but that is his preference.  
Steve


----------



## jamo76 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Model 12 Winchester, maybe? LC Smith?



The model 12 was what all the guys in my club had when I was growing up. They bought #2 shot by the case and used it for everthing and I mean everything.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 7, 2011)

*Quail Gun*

The Best quail gun is one that you can shoot and takes birds.  lol

SJ


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 7, 2011)

ruff hunter said:


> Just wandering what you meant by social class, Nitram4891?



I meant not everyone can or could afford fancy guns .  So we are either talking about the rich gentleman's gun, the middle class gun, or the working man's gun.  Of course I'm sure there is some overlap, but I doubt everyone runs/ran around with the same thing.


----------



## moondogg (Dec 7, 2011)

i have a browning 12 belguin made and i use it from dove to duck and it has never failed me  ....just the cost of changing stuff like barrels and stocks are the most exspensive but i switched to a ic and have had no prob


----------



## BirdNut (Dec 7, 2011)

*If I could hit birds with it, I would take an A5...*



Setter Jax said:


> The Best quail gun is one that you can shoot and takes birds.  lol
> 
> SJ



Amen to that.

LOL at this pic...I thought I had seen it all until I see a dog box with HARDWOOD FLOORS!


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 7, 2011)

*Dog Box*

I made my dog box out of finished plywood.  That's just stain and polyurethane.  Holds up well.  lol


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 7, 2011)

BirdNut said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> LOL at this pic...I thought I had seen it all until I see a dog box with HARDWOOD FLOORS!



Nothing but the best for my English Setters.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 7, 2011)

BirdNut said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> LOL at this pic...I thought I had seen it all until I see a dog box with HARDWOOD FLOORS!



Hmmpfff

"Dog Box" he says.   A bird dog isn't spoiled unless he's riding in the front seat.


----------



## ruff hunter (Dec 7, 2011)

Not to get off on the wrong foot here, but I guess what I should have put was " What do you guys consider to be the classic guns"...I like the Browning A-5 ( esp. the 20 and the 16 ) and I probably am a little bias, but I just wanted to read everyone's thoughts on it..didn't really look at it  as an economical  question. I love the Parker 20, but I know I can't afford one, but I still like to think about them...sorry, I should've have been more clearer.I hope I didn't change the direction of the topic.


----------



## BirdNut (Dec 7, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> I made my dog box out of finished plywood.  That's just stain and polyurethane.  Holds up well.  lol



Very nicely done!

I would post a pic of my dog box, an old aluminum deal from Creative Sports Supply in Alabama, but years of oxidation, plus one flight out of the back of the truck (no dogs inside-an empty aluminum dog box in the back of an F250 going about 75 miles an hour makes for a nice approximation of an airplane wing-good lesson in lift and flight dynamics) makes it appear not too classy...

In fact, I had a man come by earlier in the week, saw the box, and asked me what kind of work I did since I had a "wildlife cage" in the back of the truck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2011)

ruff hunter said:


> Not to get off on the wrong foot here, but I guess what I should have put was " What do you guys consider to be the classic guns"...I like the Browning A-5 ( esp. the 20 and the 16 ) and I probably am a little bias, but I just wanted to read everyone's thoughts on it..didn't really look at it  as an economical  question. I love the Parker 20, but I know I can't afford one, but I still like to think about them...sorry, I should've have been more clearer.I hope I didn't change the direction of the topic.



A5s are no doubt popular.  I'm not a big fan of the humpback myself but I'm the minority, I just don't like the way it looks.  I like a good wingmaster 870 or an 1100 but when it comes down to it, wing shooting is a two shell sport in my mind.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 8, 2011)

I like over under's better then side by sides.  I shoot the Mossberg Silver Reserve. Now I've taken a lot of flack about it being a cheap over and under, blah blah blah, but I have had one for over 3 years, probably shot over 2000 rounds through it and haven't had any problems.  There were problems when they first came out with firing pins but they have been fixed.  The Silver Reserve is a good looking, inexpensive field gun and you can't beat the price. I'm a tall guy and the Mossberg O/U fit's me well.  I've shot other guns and can afford a more expensive gun, however shooting well comes down to how the gun fits the individual. Unless you have a bunch of cash and can take your gun to a gunsmith and have it fitted.

My first shotgun was a Mossberg 500 pump (1976), still have it and it still shoots well.  Refinished the stock a couple of times, but the bluing still looks good.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 8, 2011)

Nitram, I agree with you. The A5 is a fine aquired taste reserved for those who truly still appreciate a fine all steel and walnut smokepole. Just something about the action closing on an A5 and the ping from the recoiling barrel that sounds right. And the A5 will work in the true cold. And the A5 has nice balance not like the heavy forend on 1100's. 

Agree about the 2 shot hinge actions being the way for wingshooting. Shooting two Ugartecheas as of late. One single trigger and one double trigger.  Both 16 gauge of course. One choked SK1 SK2 other IC and IM   Seem to work if I do my part.  Probably neither will impress the Golden Gate plantation bunch but that is ok with me.


----------



## Michael (Dec 8, 2011)

Love chasing wild quail with Dad's Sweet 16


----------



## muckalee (Dec 8, 2011)

Things that scream "Old South"
Country Ham, grits, and red eye gravy.
Bottled Cokes
Hollering at ole Buck and lil Sis to load in the trunk of the car to go huntin' 

And of course,  throwing a Sweet 16 over your shoulder as you head down the first hedge row!!!!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 8, 2011)

My first nice shotgun was a Belgium made "Sweet Sixteen" and man it was nice! If I wasn't so in love with doubles, I'd still have it.

Sure wish they made them in 28ga!!!!! 

Adam


----------



## ruff hunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Browning is planning to re-introduce the A-5 in the spring of 2012..you can go to their website and check it out.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 11, 2011)

ruff hunter said:


> Not to get off on the wrong foot here, but I guess what I should have put was " What do you guys consider to be the classic guns"...I like the Browning A-5 ( esp. the 20 and the 16 ) and I probably am a little bias, but I just wanted to read everyone's thoughts on it..didn't really look at it  as an economical  question. I love the Parker 20, but I know I can't afford one, but I still like to think about them...sorry, I should've have been more clearer.I hope I didn't change the direction of the topic.



I have an A5 Made in 1963 also a BSS 12ga made in 1973  Both are in mint condition.

Back in the day if you carried the Browning you were something LOL, most we hunted with shot Remingtons as did I back then.

 I use Berettas to actually hunt with these days just a better gun with plenty of parts to fix or customize your gun with compared to the others..

 The two Brownings will get passed on down to my boys one day.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 11, 2011)

ruff hunter said:


> Browning is planning to re-introduce the A-5 in the spring of 2012..you can go to their website and check it out.



Thought they tried this with the A500 sometime back?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, it's not a true A-5. Its just a new auto shotgun that shares some cosmetic similarities with the original. Here's a pic.






Adam


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2011)

I might have to go pick one of these sweet sixteens up and find out what the fuss is all about.  Can't have too many in the cabinet anyway...


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I might have to go pick one of these sweet sixteens up and find out what the fuss is all about.  Can't have too many in the cabinet anyway...



I have the remington version of the sweet sixteen I never have shot it.


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes the Sweet 16 is the classic...mine is a 1958 model...may favorite gun


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 11, 2011)

*Here is a classic*

The case that my 12 gauge auto Remington pre model 11 with Browning Pat. came in.  The gun was made in 1907 and bought brand new by the man that got my Father into hunting.  The case was made by a saddle maker.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 12, 2011)

Cut my teeth learning how to shoot a shotgun with A_5 and they still perform well but modern technolgy has passed them by with lighter more reliable gas operated guns.But they still work fine in the right hands


----------



## ROAM (Dec 12, 2011)

ruff hunter said:


> Browning is planning to re-introduce the A-5 in the spring of 2012..you can go to their website and check it out.



it will be interesting to see how it is received by the 'old guard' since this version appears to be nothing like the original.  If I'm not mistaken, i believe it will be inertia driven and similar to a benelli internally.


----------



## haskell (Dec 12, 2011)

Real old guys:   Side by side Parker, quail, horse drawn wagon, really good pointers.   Occasional pigeon shoots (don't ask)
Pretty old guys:   Winchester Model 12, doves, ducks, English setters
Old guys:   Browning Sweet 16 or Remington Model 11 quail, doves, ducks, brittany spaniels
Middle aged guys (rich):   Benelli, deer, turkey, labs
Middle aged guys (not rich):   Stevens, Savage, Mossberg, labs
Youth:   Mossberg pump, beagle


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are some big generalizations.  Lol

I'm only 47 and fall into several of those categories with the exception of owning a lab. lol 

I have 2 English Setters and 2 Boykin Spaniels. I could afford a nicer shotgun, but like my Mossberg O/U. I own two nice
S x S, but shoot better with my cheap old Mossy.  Lol  And yes I still have a Mossberg 500 pump and Remington 870 pump in the closet as back up guns.  Lol  

You might have started something interesting with your post.  I like to listen to opinions about what gun is better, what's the better birddog, etc...  But I make up my own mind and do my own thing. Some of the best dogs I have ever hunted behind where from a mixed pedigree and their owners had shotguns from Sears or Wal-Mart and they were also great outdoorsmen that new how to find and take birds........ 

I have my great grandfathers side by side; my grandfather shot with that gun, my dad, my uncles, myself and both of my sons.  And someday, god willing my grandsons or granddaughters will learn to shoot on that 20 ga S x S. To me that is worth more than a Browning A-5 and is keeping with traditions.


SJ


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 12, 2011)

So with my GSP and SxS I guess I fall somewhere in between old guy and real old guy?? (I'm 26!)

I think maybe real traditional - not traditional would be a better description of those categories!


----------



## Jim P (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm a old guy and all (except the sweet 16 which I did own one) is pretty acurate. lol  I guess I'll never make it to the pretty old guy. lol


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 12, 2011)

wow. I don't appear to fall in any of these groups. 

lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2011)

wilber85 said:


> So with my GSP and SxS I guess I fall somewhere in between old guy and real old guy?? (I'm 26!)
> 
> I think maybe real traditional - not traditional would be a better description of those categories!



Our generation's classic gun is the Yildiz.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Our generation's classic gun is the Yildiz.



When I was looking for an Over Under field gun,  it was between the Yildiz and the Mossy Silver Reserve.  I shot both guns and like them both.  I just got a better deal on the Mossy.  I'm looking for a new field gun for next year because I’ve been told, “Deep in the South, it's not sporting to shoot quail with a 12 ga.”  Looking at combo barrel packages and for the price, it looks like Yildiz and Mossy again.  There are great deals on combo packages.  I’m looking at the 20/28 ga combo with a full set of chokes for both barrels.  I went hunting with a guy two weeks ago who had a 28 ga O/U Yildiz and he out shot everyone in the group. A couple of the guys were sporting custom,  made to fit,  side by sides. He was deadly with the Yildz.  I shot second best out of the group with the least expensive gun.   However, in my honest opinion, it’s more the way the gun fits the shooter then it is the gun itself.  With modern shotguns, most off the shelves guns will do the job.  It’s finding one that fits and that you are comfortable with that’s more important. 

Just slap some browning stickers on that new Yildz and call it good.  

SJ


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> When I was looking for an Over Under field gun,  it was between the Yildiz and the Mossy Silver Reserve.  I shot both guns and like them both.  I just got a better deal on the Mossy.  I'm looking for a new field gun for next year because I’ve been told, “Deep in the South, it's not sporting to shoot quail with a 12 ga.”  Looking at combo barrel packages and for the price, it looks like Yildiz and Mossy again.  There are great deals on combo packages.  I’m looking at the 20/28 ga combo with a full set of chokes for both barrels.  I went hunting with a guy two weeks ago who had a 28 ga O/U Yildiz and he out shot everyone in the group. A couple of the guys were sporting custom,  made to fit,  side by sides. He was deadly with the Yildz.  I shot second best out of the group with the least expensive gun.   However, in my honest opinion, it’s more the way the gun fits the shooter then it is the gun itself.  With modern shotguns, most off the shelves guns will do the job.  It’s finding one that fits and that you are comfortable with that’s more important.
> 
> Just slap some browning stickers on that new Yildz and call it good.
> 
> SJ



My yildiz has a few thousand rounds through it and it's been beat up and still looks great (very durable finish on those guns as well as the alloy receiver which won't rust).  I paid $350 + tax.  The action is a little tight and it hasn't loosened up in the 3 years I've had it but I guess it's better than the alternative.  Didn't know they had a 28!  May have to look into that.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 12, 2011)

Yildz, Stoeger, and Mossberg all make combo O/U and side by sides for around 900.00, you can get them in 12/20, 20/28 and 28/.410 gauge.  The Mossey combo is around 879.00.

SJ


----------



## Foster (Dec 13, 2011)

A classic, not THE classic.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Yildz, Stoeger, and Mossberg all make combo O/U and side by sides for around 900.00, you can get them in 12/20, 20/28 and 28/.410 gauge.  The Mossey combo is around 879.00.
> 
> SJ



My only problem with the combos is that you end up with a 28 gauge gun on a 20 gauge receiver so it's not "truly" a 28 gauge framed gun.  And if I have to carry around the same weight gun, I'll take the extra pellets of the 20.  Wouldn't turn one down though at a good price!  The 28 barrel would be nice for introducing new shooters to the sport.


----------



## muckalee (Dec 14, 2011)

birddog52 said:


> Cut my teeth learning how to shoot a shotgun with A_5 and they still perform well but modern technolgy has passed them by with lighter more reliable gas operated guns.But they still work fine in the right hands



yes you will find lighter but you wont find a more reliable gun than an A5


----------



## con50582 (Dec 14, 2011)

My first was a bolt action wester auto .410 makes you take your time before that first shot.

I grew up in  NC and GA and when me and my friends were old enough to load up and head out on our own between the four of us were 3 belgian A5's all inherited and one Winchester model 12.  So I guess where I was the A5 was a popular choice.  I didn't get to play with the LC Smith, Fox, or Parker from the cabinet till I was a little older.

When I was stationed at Bragg I had a buddy who was from Eden, NC.  We used to go up to his house on the weekends and hunt.  We borrowed from his old man's gun cabinet that had two lightweight 12ga, a 20ga, and a sweet 16. So I guess he and his father were partial to A-5's

I still have that lightweight 12ga.  I think I will go shoot some quail with it this weekend over a Brittany I know and relive my youth.


----------



## SC Hunter (Dec 14, 2011)

muckalee said:


> Things that scream "Old South"
> Country Ham, grits, and red eye gravy.
> Bottled Cokes
> Hollering at ole Buck and lil Sis to load in the trunk of the car to go huntin'
> ...



Muckalee you are exactly right with your above post!! I actually had a little pointer me along with my hunting buddies called little sis. Country ham and grits at Granny's Kitchen sounds great right now!


----------



## TheWildLife (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the A-5 was the classic southern shotgun of choice for the last few decades preceding the late 90's. It's a very well built gun and has been entrusted to get the job done by a lot of people. Lately, the Remingtons, Benellis, Berettas, and others have been the go to gun of choice. They are fine weapons also.

For me, it's a matter of guage. Sixteen all the way. Cut my teeth on an old Winchester single shot, graduated to a 70's model Remington 1100, and have matured with a Browning Citori. If I can't get it done with two, then the third is in vain. I've got all the other aforementioned guns, 12 ga. autos,/pumps/singles, 20 ga. o/u's, and a much lonely .410. But nothing holds my heart like my 16.


----------

